# ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟



## جيلان (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*ماذا تفعل اذا ..........................؟*

*حنقول شوية مواقف وكل الى يدخل يقلى حيعمل ايه لو حصله الموقف ده*
*ماشى*
*كفاية كلام بئى ونبدء ايه اللك ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*1- لو ماشى فى الشارع ونزلت عليك مية من فوق (مية كتيرة بئى هااااااااا وفى ايام مفهاش شتى عشن ميبئاش ليك حجة ) .*

*2- لو أعد فرحان وعمال تنم على واحد وقلت عليه كل الى فى نفسك وبصيت لقيته أعد جمبك .*

*3- راكب تاكسى وفى نص السكة ملقتش معاك فلوس*

*ودول بئى للبنانيت*

*4- لو بنوتة عندها فرح وراحت للكوافير وميكب وشعرها ولبس وشغلانة ووقعتى فى طيبه وانتى رايحة حتعملى ايه (مرضتش اقول ولد عشن حيقلى حروح البيت اغير هدومى وانزل )*

*5- لو بنت اتقدملها واحد و وهى جايبة العصير ( كبايات كتير بئى ) وقلبتها على اهل العريس حتعملى ايه يا حلوة ( انا رئيى بلاش تتفلحسى وتشيلى الكبايات وادخلى بكرامتك احسن بدل ما الجوازة تبوز ويا سلام بئى لو لبستى كعب عالى ووقعتى )*

*6- لو كلمتك صحبتك عن واحد هى معجبة بيه واتمنيتو انه يتقدملها ولكن حدثت المفاجعة واتقدملك انتى ( وانتى بئى معجبة بيه ) حتعملى ايه*

*ومننساش الولاد بحاجة*
*يلا اهه نكسب ثواب*
*بص معايا بئى يا واد منك ليه *

*7- حتعمل ايه لو ضربتك بنت بالالم ( انا شخصيا عايزة اعرفها دى عشن اجرب )*

*8- واحد صحبك علقلك ديل وانت ماشى والدنيا كلها اتفرجت عليك فى الشارع ( المرادى حقلك حتعمل ايه فى صاحبك )*


*وعشان انا زملكاوية بئىىىىىىىىىىىى*
*نفتكرهم بحاجة*
*والسؤال ده ( للزملكاوية فقط)*
*9 – حتعمل ايه لما الزمالك يكسب الاهلى هههههههههههههههههههه*
*يلا فرجونى بئى على الاجابات *


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



> 1- لو ماشى فى الشارع ونزلت عليك مية من فوق (مية كتيرة بئى هااااااااا وفى ايام مفهاش شتى عشن ميبئاش ليك حجة ) .​



حقول نزلولى صبونة و ليفة بالمرة
هههههههههههه​


> 2- لو أعد فرحان وعمال تنم على واحد وقلت عليه كل الى فى نفسك وبصيت لقيته أعد جمبك​



يااااا دة موقف زبااااااااالة

حقولة ابن حلااااااال لسة بجيب فى سيرتك​


> 3- راكب تاكسى وفى نص السكة ملقتش معاك فلوس​



هههههههههههههه
حقووول للتاكسجى على اقرب اسم يا اسطى:a82:​


> 7- حتعمل ايه لو ضربتك بنت بالالم ( انا شخصيا عايزة اعرفها دى عشن اجرب



يا نهااااااار اسود
لا تعليق احسن يا جيلان بقى:t33::t33:​
اما بقى السؤال بتاع الزمالكوية 
نادى العظمااااااااااء​


> 9 – حتعمل ايه لما الزمالك يكسب الاهلى​



ياااااااااااااا دى تبقى القيامة قاااااامت يا اولاد 


1-حنزل على كل اهلاوى اعرفة و اشمت فية و احتمال اضربة (حسب الظروف يعنى:smil12
2-حلم كل الزملكاوية و نعمل احتفاليات قدام النادى الاهلى
3-و بعد كدة حروووووح ادبح جاموستين و اوزعهم على الناس
زكاة عن الفريق لحسن يجيلة انفلوانزا طيور ولا حاجة بعد الماتش
ههههههههههه

و حاااااااجات كتييييرة جدا 

و بما اننا يا جيلان زمالكوية زى بعض يعنى و متعودين على هزيمة الاهلى طبعا و بقية الفرق حبقى اوزع عليكى لحمة برضة يعنى.......مش حنسى نصيبك:t33::t33: 
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*

*كفاية كلام بئى ونبدء ايه اللك ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*1- لو ماشى فى الشارع ونزلت عليك مية من فوق (مية كتيرة بئى هااااااااا وفى ايام مفهاش شتى عشن ميبئاش ليك حجة ) .*
هاطلع للى دلقت عليا المية و اخد اجرة الدراى كلين 
و بعد كده اروح اغير هدومى و امشى عادى 
:yahoo:​ 
*2- لو أعد فرحان وعمال تنم على واحد وقلت عليه كل الى فى نفسك وبصيت لقيته أعد جمبك .*
بصراحة هاحترم نفسى و امشى على طوووووووووووووووووول
و ما اوريهوش وشى تانى
:dntknw:​ 
*3- راكب تاكسى وفى نص السكة ملقتش معاك فلوس*
هاخليه يرجعنى للبيت او يوصلنى لأقرب حد اعرفه اخد منه فلوس​ 
*ومننساش الولاد بحاجة*
*يلا اهه نكسب ثواب*
*بص معايا بئى يا واد منك ليه *

*7- حتعمل ايه لو ضربتك بنت بالالم ( انا شخصيا عايزة اعرفها دى عشن اجرب )*
هادور وشى واديها الخد التانى 
يالا اطمنى و روحى جربى ما تخافيش الموضوع سهل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​ 
*8- واحد صحبك علقلك ديل وانت ماشى والدنيا كلها اتفرجت عليك فى الشارع ( المرادى حقلك حتعمل ايه فى صاحبك )*
هاخليه ماشى مع البنت بتاعته و اعلقلهم هما الأتنين ديول ونبقى خالصين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 

*وعشان انا زملكاوية بئىىىىىىىىىىىى*
*نفتكرهم بحاجة*
*والسؤال ده ( للزملكاوية فقط)*
*9 – حتعمل ايه لما الزمالك يكسب الاهلى هههههههههههههههههههه*
اكيد هاتروحى لدكتور امراض نفسية علشان تطمنى انك 
مش بتخرفى او اللى عندك دى هلاوس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> حقول نزلولى صبونة و ليفة بالمرة
> هههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يابنى ده 
جامد بجد
بس يا لئيم  مئلتش لو واحد صحبك علقلك ديل حتعمل اييييييييييييييييه*


----------



## kajo (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*

*ماذا تفعل اذا ..........................؟*

*حنقول شوية مواقف وكل الى يدخل يقلى حيعمل ايه لو حصله الموقف ده*
*ماشى*
*كفاية كلام بئى ونبدء ايه اللك ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ابدئى ياختى

*1- لو ماشى فى الشارع ونزلت عليك مية من فوق (مية كتيرة بئى هااااااااا وفى ايام مفهاش شتى عشن ميبئاش ليك حجة ) .*

ازعق واقول الفوطه بالمره

*2- لو أعد فرحان وعمال تنم على واحد وقلت عليه كل الى فى نفسك وبصيت لقيته أعد جمبك .*

 هضحك ضحكه هستيريه طبعا 
واقوله ابن حلال كنت لسه بجيب فى سيرتك


*3- راكب تاكسى وفى نص السكة ملقتش معاك فلوس*

على مدريه الامن ياسطى



*7- حتعمل ايه لو ضربتك بنت بالالم ( انا شخصيا عايزة اعرفها دى عشن اجرب )*

لا  عادى جدا حصلت فى قلب الكنيسه  بس انا كنت بكلم بنت وسابتنى ومشيت فا رحت قايلها لما اكون بتكلم معاكى تدينى اهتمام والقلم نزل على وشها زى الفل 

*8- واحد صحبك علقلك ديل وانت ماشى والدنيا كلها اتفرجت عليك فى الشارع ( المرادى حقلك حتعمل ايه فى صاحبك )*

ولا اى حاجه عادى جدا اتنين اصحاب وبيهزروا



*والسؤال ده ( للزملكاوية فقط)*
*9 – حتعمل ايه لما الزمالك يكسب الاهلى هههههههههههههههههههه*

*هعمل فرح*​


----------



## جيلان (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *كفاية كلام بئى ونبدء ايه اللك ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *1- لو ماشى فى الشارع ونزلت عليك مية من فوق (مية كتيرة بئى هااااااااا وفى ايام مفهاش شتى عشن ميبئاش ليك حجة ) .*
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله بئى
منت كنت ماشى كويس
بتخبط فى الحلل ليه
مالك ومال الزمالك
انا كاتبة عليه للزملكاوية فقط
انتو كدى يا اهلاوية تحبو تدخلو فى كل حاجة
بس اجاباتك جامدة بردو فيما عدا الاخرانية طبعا:beee:*


----------



## جيلان (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



kajo قال:


> *ماذا تفعل اذا ..........................؟*
> 
> *حنقول شوية مواقف وكل الى يدخل يقلى حيعمل ايه لو حصله الموقف ده*
> *ماشى*
> ...



*يا نهارك اسود ومنيل يا واد يا كاجو
ضربت بنت بالالم:vava:
دنت لازم يتعملك محاكمة عسكرية فى المنتدى
ونعملك موضوع مخصوص فى قسم الاخبار المسيحية عشن البنات تضربك فيه
بس بردوووووووووووووو السؤال بيقوووووووول
لو بنت ضربتك حتعمل ايه 
مش لو انت ضربتها
لان لو ضربتها:hlp: دى معروفة هى حتعمل ايه:budo:
تيكوندو بئى
نورت الموضوع عشن حخاف اقول غير كدى:08:*


----------



## gift (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*

:ranting:


----------



## qwertyuiop_4now (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*

لما ربنا يسهل و الزمالك  يكسب  أبقى افكر اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جيلان (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



gift قال:


> :ranting:



*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا احنا عايزين اجابات
ولا مش لائى
عموما 
ميرسى على المرور ونورت الموضوع*


----------



## جيلان (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



qwertyuiop_4now قال:


> لما ربنا يسهل و الزمالك  يكسب  أبقى افكر اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*ههههههههههههههههه طيب مفهمتش موقفك ايه
اهلى ولا زمالك 
عموما لو زملكاوى ممكن نتسامح
لكن لو اهلاوى 
يبئى لازم تجاوب على بقية الاسئلة
اضطهاد يعنى هههههههههه*


----------



## تونى 2010 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*

* – حتعمل ايه لما الزمالك يكسب الاهلى هههههههههههههههههههه*

هقولك مبروك عليكى الماتش ومبروك علينا الدورى والكاس لان الزمالك ممكن يكسب الاهلى لكن مش ممكن ياخذ الدورى او الكاس علشان دول بتوع الاهلى


----------



## mena2222 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*

*حنقول شوية مواقف وكل الى يدخل يقلى حيعمل ايه لو حصله الموقف ده*
*ماشى*
*كفاية كلام بئى ونبدء ايه اللك ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*1- لو ماشى فى الشارع ونزلت عليك مية من فوق (مية كتيرة بئى هااااااااا وفى ايام مفهاش شتى عشن ميبئاش ليك حجة ) .*
ماشى هكمل عادى بعد ما ازعق شوية
*2- لو أعد فرحان وعمال تنم على واحد وقلت عليه كل الى فى نفسك وبصيت لقيته أعد جمبك .*
همشى باحترامى بدل ما اخد كلمتين هههههه

*3- راكب تاكسى وفى نص السكة ملقتش معاك فلوس*

اقرب اسم واهو تغيير شوية بقى

*ومننساش الولاد بحاجة*
*يلا اهه نكسب ثواب*
*بص معايا بئى يا واد منك ليه *

نعمين​ 
*7- حتعمل ايه لو ضربتك بنت بالالم ( انا شخصيا عايزة اعرفها دى عشن اجرب )*

لا يومها مش هيعدى على خير :boxing:

*8- واحد صحبك علقلك ديل وانت ماشى والدنيا كلها اتفرجت عليك فى الشارع ( المرادى حقلك حتعمل ايه فى صاحبك )*

لية يوم تتردلة فية الحركة دى بس قدام الناس هيبقى اصحاب و بيهزروا و الباقى بينى و بينة بقى :bomb:

*وعشان انا زملكاوية بئىىىىىىىىىىىى*
*نفتكرهم بحاجة*
*والسؤال ده ( للزملكاوية فقط)*
*9 – حتعمل ايه لما الزمالك يكسب الاهلى هههههههههههههههههههه*

متحلميش يا جى جى


----------



## *malk (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*

*ماذا تفعل اذا ..........................؟*

*حنقول شوية مواقف وكل الى يدخل يقلى حيعمل ايه لو حصله الموقف ده*
*ماشى*
*كفاية كلام بئى ونبدء ايه اللك ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

قولى​ 

*1- لو ماشى فى الشارع ونزلت عليك مية من فوق (مية كتيرة بئى هااااااااا وفى ايام مفهاش شتى عشن ميبئاش ليك حجة ) .*

هكلم ماما تجيلى هههههه
*2- لو أعد فرحان وعمال تنم على واحد وقلت عليه كل الى فى نفسك وبصيت لقيته أعد جمبك .*

صدقينى يا اختى على طول بيطلع ورايا مواعيد نسياها و استاذن بقى
*3- راكب تاكسى وفى نص السكة ملقتش معاك فلوس*

لا هكمل عادى و اول ما اوصل هقولة مش معايا فلوس و السواق بقى جنتل مان اكيد مش هيتكلم :new6:

*ودول بئى للبنانيت*

*4- لو بنوتة عندها فرح وراحت للكوافير وميكب وشعرها ولبس وشغلانة ووقعتى فى طيبه وانتى رايحة حتعملى ايه (مرضتش اقول ولد عشن حيقلى حروح البيت اغير هدومى وانزل )*

يا نهار اسود يا مرمر بعد ما اعمل شعرى و الميكب كمان

لا لازم يتصرفوا و يجيوا هدوم تانى و هظبط الميكب و لو محصلش كدة هنكد عليهم و مش هيروحوا الفرح

اى خدمة :99:

*5- لو بنت اتقدملها واحد و وهى جايبة العصير ( كبايات كتير بئى ) وقلبتها على اهل العريس حتعملى ايه يا حلوة ( انا رئيى بلاش تتفلحسى وتشيلى الكبايات وادخلى بكرامتك احسن بدل ما الجوازة تبوز ويا سلام بئى لو لبستى كعب عالى ووقعتى )*

لا اطمنى مش هشيل حاجة ماما فيها البركة
*6- لو كلمتك صحبتك عن واحد هى معجبة بيه واتمنيتو انه يتقدملها ولكن حدثت المفاجعة واتقدملك انتى ( وانتى بئى معجبة بيه ) حتعملى ايه*

فى الاول هقول انى رافضة طبعا و بعد كدة هقبل اصل دى قسمة ونصيب

اية رايك فى الصحوبية دى جااااااامدة
*وعشان انا زملكاوية بئىىىىىىىىىىىى*
*نفتكرهم بحاجة*
*والسؤال ده ( للزملكاوية فقط)*
*9 – حتعمل ايه لما الزمالك يكسب الاهلى هههههههههههههههههههه*

هعمل فرح و اغيظ العيلة و الاصحااب عشان كلهم اهلوية و انا لوحدى و انتى عارفة الزمالك دايما رافع راسى


----------



## kajo (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



keky قال:


> *6- لو كلمتك صحبتك عن واحد هى معجبة بيه واتمنيتو انه يتقدملها ولكن حدثت المفاجعة واتقدملك انتى ( وانتى بئى معجبة بيه ) حتعملى ايه*
> 
> فى الاول هقول انى رافضة طبعا و بعد كدة هقبل اصل دى قسمة ونصيب


 

مبروك عليكى عريسك الخفه ياعروسه يا قمره الزفه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*

*



1- لو ماشى فى الشارع ونزلت عليك مية من فوق (مية كتيرة بئى هااااااااا وفى ايام مفهاش شتى عشن ميبئاش ليك حجة ) .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هعيط و هاخد تاكس و على بيتنا عدل





2- لو أعد فرحان وعمال تنم على واحد وقلت عليه كل الى فى نفسك وبصيت لقيته أعد جمبك .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هعمل لئيمة و هقولة انا عارفة انك جمبى و بنكشك 






3- راكب تاكسى وفى نص السكة ملقتش معاك فلوس

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
عادى لما اوصل هروح البيت و اديلة فلوسة





4- لو بنوتة عندها فرح وراحت للكوافير وميكب وشعرها ولبس وشغلانة ووقعتى فى طيبه وانتى رايحة حتعملى ايه (مرضتش اقول ولد عشن حيقلى حروح البيت اغير هدومى وانزل )

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هاعيط اسبوع و مش هاروح الفرح طبعآ






5- لو بنت اتقدملها واحد و وهى جايبة العصير ( كبايات كتير بئى ) وقلبتها على اهل العريس حتعملى ايه يا حلوة ( انا رئيى بلاش تتفلحسى وتشيلى الكبايات وادخلى بكرامتك احسن بدل ما الجوازة تبوز ويا سلام بئى لو لبستى كعب عالى ووقعتى )

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
طبعآ هدخل على الاوضة و اعيط





6- لو كلمتك صحبتك عن واحد هى معجبة بيه واتمنيتو انه يتقدملها ولكن حدثت المفاجعة واتقدملك انتى ( وانتى بئى معجبة بيه )

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هرفضة طبعآ علشان صحبتى بتحبة حتى لو انا بحبة





7- حتعمل ايه لو ضربتك بنت بالالم ( انا شخصيا عايزة اعرفها دى عشن اجرب )

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعآ انا هحط السؤال بالعكس يعنى لو ولد ضربنى بالالم
هموت و اجيبلة مصيبة






8- واحد صحبك علقلك ديل وانت ماشى والدنيا كلها اتفرجت عليك فى الشارع ( المرادى حقلك حتعمل ايه فى صاحبك )

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هايبقا اخر يوم فى عمرة ولا عمرها





9 – حتعمل ايه لما الزمالك يكسب الاهلى هههههههههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
دا بعينكم يا زملكاوية *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*

و احنا كمان عايزين نعرف اجاباتك يا جيلان


----------



## جيلان (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



تونى 2010 قال:


> * – حتعمل ايه لما الزمالك يكسب الاهلى هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> هقولك مبروك عليكى الماتش ومبروك علينا الدورى والكاس لان الزمالك ممكن يكسب الاهلى لكن مش ممكن ياخذ الدورى او الكاس علشان دول بتوع الاهلى



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ليه مراخيركو فى السما كدى و وبتخسروا فى الاخر
ولو ربنا كرمكو اوىىى بتتعادلو
انت بئى سبت كل الاسئلة وجاوبت على السؤال الى للزملكاوية فقط
انتو كدى يا اهلى
يلا بئى ومفيش شكرا ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



mena2222 قال:


> *حنقول شوية مواقف وكل الى يدخل يقلى حيعمل ايه لو حصله الموقف ده*
> *ماشى*
> *كفاية كلام بئى ونبدء ايه اللك ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> ...



*ايه الكلام الجامد ده
ومتحلميش كمان
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا خسارة الزمالك دى كانت زمان  
انتو دلؤتى الى موكوسين
:act19: ميرسى على الردود يا اهلاوى:t26:*


----------



## جيلان (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



keky قال:


> *ماذا تفعل اذا ..........................؟*
> 
> *حنقول شوية مواقف وكل الى يدخل يقلى حيعمل ايه لو حصله الموقف ده*
> *ماشى*
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد هى دى الصداقة
ميرسى يا قمر على الردود العسل دى*


----------



## جيلان (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



kajo قال:


> مبروك عليكى عريسك الخفه ياعروسه يا قمره الزفه



* يلا اهه كاجو باركلك كمان
 بصراحة ظهرتلى كل معانى الصداقة الى عندك من كلامك 
عيب عليكى دنتى زملكاوية هههههههههههه
شمتيهم فينا
بس كاجو اسمعلاوى مننا وعلينا يعنى*


----------



## جيلان (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *
> 
> هعيط و هاخد تاكس و على بيتنا عدل
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ردودك زى العسل يا فروشة بس بتعيطى كتير هههههههه
معادا اخر رد طبعا:t26:
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## جيلان (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> و احنا كمان عايزين نعرف اجاباتك يا جيلان



*اوكيك
بس كدى انتى تؤمرى*


----------



## جيلان (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*

1*- لو ماشى فى الشارع ونزلت عليك مية من فوق (مية كتيرة بئى هااااااااا وفى ايام مفهاش شتى عشن ميبئاش ليك حجة ) .*

*مش حزعىء عشن مفضحش نفسى زيادة ولو الموبيل كان لسة سليم حتصل ببابا او حد من صحابى يجى ياخدنى*


*2- لو أعد فرحان وعمال تنم على واحد وقلت عليه كل الى فى نفسك وبصيت لقيته أعد جمبك .*

*يووووووووووووووووه حصلت معايا كتير وكنا فى رحلة فى التوبيس بئى يعنى مافيش مشاوير ولا عن ازنكو *
*طبعا سكت خالص ومفتحتش بئى وغيرت الموضوع ال يعنى كنت بحكى الزمالك عمل ايه فى المتش النهاردة حتى لو كان الزمالك ملعبش بقالو اسبوع*


3- *راكب تاكسى وفى نص السكة ملقتش معاك فلوس*


*حخليه يروحنى واديله فلوسه*
*وممكن اقله ولو طلع جدع مياخدش فلوس (بحلم انا صح )*


*4- لو بنوتة عندها فرح وراحت للكوافير وميكب وشعرها ولبس وشغلانة ووقعتى فى طيبه وانتى رايحة حتعملى ايه (مرضتش اقول ولد عشن حيقلى حروح البيت اغير هدومى وانزل )*
*حروح واقلهم نيو لوك*5


-* لو بنت اتقدملها واحد و وهى جايبة العصير ( كبايات كتير بئى ) وقلبتها على اهل العريس حتعملى ايه يا حلوة ( انا رئيى بلاش تتفلحسى وتشيلى الكبايات وادخلى بكرامتك احسن بدل ما الجوازة تبوز ويا سلام بئى لو لبستى كعب عالى ووقعتى )*

*منا مش حشيلها اصلا**ولو فكرت اشيلها حتدرب قبلها بخمس ست شهور وحتتقلب بردو*


*6- لو كلمتك صحبتك عن واحد هى معجبة بيه واتمنيتو انه يتقدملها ولكن حدثت المفاجعة واتقدملك انتى ( وانتى بئى معجبة بيه ) حتعملى ايه*

*حكلمها بصراحة واخد رئيها وانتو عارفين بئى البنات *
*دى ممكن تموتنى فيها*
*بس لو هو مش عاجبنى حرفضه وال يعنى بضحى واطلع نفسى جدعة وخلاص*
*لكن لو كان :smil12: حكلمها واشوفها تقلى ايه *


*7- حتعمل ايه لو ضربتك بنت بالالم ( انا شخصيا عايزة اعرفها دى عشن اجرب )*

*لو عكسنا السؤال وحصل كدى*
*يبئى يا نهار اسود ومنيل*
*مش حسكت طبعا *
*حفضحه واخلى اخويا يضربه لو مش انا الى غلطانة طبعا*
*الله حتى لو انا الى غلطانة بئى*
*هى سايبة ولا ايه*

*8- واحد صحبك علقلك ديل وانت ماشى والدنيا كلها اتفرجت عليك فى الشارع ( المرادى حقلك حتعمل ايه فى صاحبك )*
*مئظنش ان فى بنت ممكن تعملها بس لو حصلت حبستفها طبعا*

9* – حتعمل ايه لما الزمالك يكسب الاهلى هههههههههههههههههههه*

*عادى محنا بنكسبهم على طول ايه الغريب فى كدى هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## twety (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*

بعنييييك يازمالكوووووويه

انتى واللى معاكى من المهزوميييييييين

الاهلى فوق الكل

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



twety قال:


> بعنييييك يازمالكوووووويه
> 
> انتى واللى معاكى من المهزوميييييييين
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى يا اهلاوية سبنالكو الدنيا كلها
دايرين على مواضيع الزملكاوية تشتمو فينا
ماشى ماشى
مسيرنا نردها*


----------



## mero_engel (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



جيلان قال:


> *ماذا تفعل اذا ..........................؟*
> 
> *حنقول شوية مواقف وكل الى يدخل يقلى حيعمل ايه لو حصله الموقف ده*
> *ماشى*
> ...


م*يرسي يا جيلان يا قمر علي موضوعك الجميل
*​


----------



## جيلان (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



mero_engel قال:


> م*يرسي يا جيلان يا قمر علي موضوعك الجميل
> *​



*العفو يا عسل نورتى الموضوع*


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*

حتعمل ايه لو ضربتك بنت بالالم ( انا شخصيا عايزة اعرفها دى عشن اجرب لو الموقف ده حصل معايا لو انا اللى غلطان يبقى استاهل اى حاجة تعملها واستحمل رد فعلها . واحد صحبك علقلك ديل وانت ماشى والدنيا كلها اتفرجت عليك فى الشارع ( المرادى حقلك حتعمل ايه فى صاحبك  لو الموضوع بهزار هاخد الموقف عادى وكأن مفيش حاجة واقول ياجماعة ده هزار واحنا اصحاب عادى ولو الموضوع بجد وحب يستفزنى هخرج عن شعورى واعمل اى شئ غير متوقع . وانا عموما زملكاوى ولو الزمالك غلب الاهلى كل اللى هعمله هروح تانى يوم اقبل اصحابو واقعد اغيظ فيهم .


----------



## wawa_smsm (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



جيلان قال:


> *1- لو ماشى فى الشارع ونزلت عليك مية من فوق (مية كتيرة بئى هااااااااا وفى ايام مفهاش شتى عشن ميبئاش ليك حجة ) .
> *





أول تاكسى قدامى ,أركبه وعلى البيت طوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى.
​


> *2- لو أعد فرحان وعمال تنم على واحد وقلت عليه كل الى فى نفسك وبصيت لقيته أعد جمبك .
> 
> *




هعمل كأنى بتكلم على واحد تانى خالص ,وأقعد أذكرله كل محاسنه .ههههههههههه
​


> *3- راكب تاكسى وفى نص السكة ملقتش معاك فلوس
> 
> *




بسيطة جدا ,هقوله رجعنى للبيت ,أطلع أجيب فلوس ,وأديهاله . وبس.

​ 



> *7- حتعمل ايه لو ضربتك بنت بالالم ( انا شخصيا عايزة اعرفها دى عشن اجرب )
> *




ضرب الحبيب زى أكل الزبيييييييييييييييييييييب. هههههههههههههههه​ 



> *8- واحد صحبك علقلك ديل وانت ماشى والدنيا كلها اتفرجت عليك فى الشارع ( المرادى حقلك حتعمل ايه فى صاحبك )*




طبعا أنا فى الشارع مش هقدر أعمل حاجة ,بس أكيد هعملها فيييييييه. ههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



مايكل مايك قال:


> حتعمل ايه لو ضربتك بنت بالالم ( انا شخصيا عايزة اعرفها دى عشن اجرب لو الموقف ده حصل معايا لو انا اللى غلطان يبقى استاهل اى حاجة تعملها واستحمل رد فعلها . واحد صحبك علقلك ديل وانت ماشى والدنيا كلها اتفرجت عليك فى الشارع ( المرادى حقلك حتعمل ايه فى صاحبك  لو الموضوع بهزار هاخد الموقف عادى وكأن مفيش حاجة واقول ياجماعة ده هزار واحنا اصحاب عادى ولو الموضوع بجد وحب يستفزنى هخرج عن شعورى واعمل اى شئ غير متوقع . وانا عموما زملكاوى ولو الزمالك غلب الاهلى كل اللى هعمله هروح تانى يوم اقبل اصحابو واقعد اغيظ فيهم .



ميرسى كتييير على الرد
نورت يا باشا


----------



## جيلان (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا .......................؟*



wawa_smsm قال:


> أول تاكسى قدامى ,أركبه وعلى البيت طوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
سمسم باشا بحاله هنا
وضرب الحبيب زى اكل الزبيب
طب يا رب تتعمل فيك وحتشوف حتيجى تصوت فى المنتدى وتلم عليك الاعضاء ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا باشا عالمرور*


----------

